# wobble bolt locks



## marko.f (Dec 28, 2010)

hey pretty much making this for anyone whos looking to get some wobble/ pcd lock bolts. I searched before and all the threads i found had no answer.

mcgard offers these, but theres a catch, only the mcgard in Germany offers them. after shipping it came out to 100$ (to canada) which is a bit more then usual locks but its worth the peace of mind

product number is 27564SU











link to where i bought it from

http://www.amazon.co.uk/McGard-27564SL-Standard-Protection-Offset/dp/B0048EJOWY


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

What are ''wobble'' bolt locks? 

I actually found one of those bolts in a parking lot the other day. I guess it fell out? 

I need some wheel locks for AG M310 wheels. Can you help me out? 

The standard bolt is 14x1.5x27mm. 

How do those compare to these? 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Wheels/Locks/ES2143368/


----------



## perpetuus_delirium (Jul 12, 2005)

06jettaSEL said:


> What are ''wobble'' bolt locks?
> 
> I actually found one of those bolts in a parking lot the other day. I guess it fell out?
> 
> ...


 
I called ECS and asked about these. Those are NOT locking wobble bolts. You need the McGard 27564SU or 27564SL locking wobble bolts. 

These are the same as your normal McGard wheel locking bolts, but are designed with a conical washer to function the same as a wobble bolt.


----------



## marko.f (Dec 28, 2010)

perpetuus_delirium said:


> I called ECS and asked about these. Those are NOT locking wobble bolts. You need the McGard 27564SU or 27564SL locking wobble bolts.
> 
> These are the same as your normal McGard wheel locking bolts, but are designed with a conical washer to function the same as a wobble bolt.


 correct. those black bolts that ecs are selling are NOT wobble. they just have a loose seat which helps prevent theft. 

as far as im aware only Mcgard has these locking wobble bolts. there are sets on ebay, but i dont really trust them so i didnt mention them


----------



## perpetuus_delirium (Jul 12, 2005)

marko.f said:


> correct. those black bolts that ecs are selling are NOT wobble. they just have a loose seat which helps prevent theft.
> 
> as far as im aware only Mcgard has these locking wobble bolts. there are sets on ebay, but i dont really trust them so i didnt mention them


 I have been trying to hunt down a set of 27564SL "Ultra High Security" bolts on ebay for a week. But like you mentioned, I can't trust the seller much. I have not heard back from him for a week, and I was offered two different shipping quotes by the same person!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

perpetuus_delirium said:


> I called ECS and asked about these. Those are NOT locking wobble bolts.


 Correct, the only "locking" option we offer that will work with our wobble bolts are Eurasia locking caps that can be found below - Feel free to PM me with any other questions you may have! 

 

Andy


----------

